# Spillare la birra



## LCB

Hola! Como se puede traducir la oraciòn italiana "spillare la birra"?
Gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

Cosa significa "spillare la birra" in italiano esattamente? No cercato nel dizionario e ho trovato "espitar", ma questa parola spagnola è abbastanza poco usuale.


----------



## LCB

Significa cuando el barman està sirviendo una cana (lo siento por la tilde)...mientras la està ponendo entre el vaso con lo "spillatore"...


----------



## saia

"Sangrar": dar salida a todo o a parte de un líquido,abriendo un conducto en el recipiente que lo contiene; puede ser?
Qué dicen los nativos?


----------



## Cecilio

LCB said:


> Significa cuando el barman está sirviendo una caña (lo siento por la tilde)...mientras la está poniendo en el vaso con lo "spillatore"...



Ti ho corretto alcuni errori (quelli che sono colpa della tastiera e altri). In spagonolo diremmo di solito "poner una cerveza". Lo "spillatore" è il "tirador".


----------



## Cecilio

saia said:


> "Sangrar": dar salida a todo o a parte de un líquido,abriendo un conducto en el recipiente que lo contiene; puede ser?
> Qué dicen los nativos?



Nel caso della birra non si userebbe questo verbo. Il verbo "sangrar" ha diversi significati, alcuni relativi al sangue, e altri metaforici, per esempio: "Siempre me están pidiendo dinero. Me están sangrando".

E poi abbiamo la "sangría", anche con diversi significati, alcuni molto populari.


----------



## LCB

Gracias de verdad. Sois muy gentiles! Hasta pronto!


----------



## Cecilio

LCB said:


> Gracias de verdad. Sois muy gentiles! Hasta pronto!



De nada, LCB! Lo de "gentiles" queda muy bien pero suena un poco raro, no se suele utilizar mucho en español. Sería más normal decir "amables".


----------



## freakit

Tirar una caña, no???


----------



## saia

Cecilio said:


> Nel caso della birra non si userebbe questo verbo. Il verbo "sangrar" ha diversi significati, alcuni relativi al sangue, e altri metaforici, per esempio: "Siempre me están pidiendo dinero. Me están sangrando".
> 
> E poi abbiamo la "sangría", anche con diversi significati, alcuni molto populari.


 
Muchas gracias por explicarme detallado.


----------



## Cecilio

Almeno a Valencia, "tirar una caña" sarebbe "gettare una birra"... Se entro in un bar e voglio una birra direi "¿Me pones una cerveza?". Non direi mai "¿Me tiras una cerveza?", a meno che voglia che il cameriere mi getti la birra sulla camicia...


----------



## freakit

¿Se ve que trabajo también como camarero eh? jeje
Cuando tu me pides por una caña, antes que te la ponga, ¿que hago? A la vez que saco el vaso..


----------



## Cecilio

freakit said:


> ¿Se ve que trabajo también como camarero eh? jeje
> Cuando tu me pides  una caña, antes que te la ponga, ¿qué hago? A la vez que saco el vaso..



Non capisco la tua domanda...


----------



## freakit

Cuando te pongo una caña, te la "spillo"..
Aquí en Castilla me parece que se diga "tirar".. pero no estoy seguro..


----------



## Cecilio

freakit said:


> Cuando te pongo una caña, te la "spillo"..
> Aquí en Castilla me parece que se dice "tirar".. pero no estoy seguro..



Non so, forse si dice così a Castilla-León. Questo lo potrebbe confermare qualcuno di quella regione.


----------



## mauro63

Cecilio said:


> Non so, forse si dice così a Castilla-León. Questo lo potrebbe confermare qualcuno di quella regione.


 
En Argentina decimos , cerveza tirada ( cuando sale a presión desde un barril) .Pero no escuché por acá decir , tirar una cerveza.


----------



## Gianma

mauro63 said:


> En Argentina decimos , cerveza tirada ( cuando sale a presión desde un barril) .Pero no escuché por acá decir , tirar una cerveza.



Hola a todos.
Pues, Mauro, lo que escribís, "cerveza tirada", es la traducción argentina de "birra alla spina". ¿entiendo bien?


----------



## Cecilio

In Spagna diremmo "cerveza de barril" o "cerveza de tirador" per "birra alla spina".


----------



## cristinilla

Se dice sobre todo _poner una caña_, pero también he oído _tirar una caña, _refiriéndose especialmente a la pericia del camarero.
(por ejemplo, qué bien tiras la cañas, o sabes tirarlas muy bien)
(Tíranos 5 cañas no se dice, sino ponnos 5 cañas)

Curiosamente, no viene _tirar_ con este significado en el DRAE, pero significa poner o colocar el vaso en una posición de 45º abriendo la espita del grifo, luego se quita la espuma con un palo (no sé cómo se llama el palito)


----------



## DANI.ela

Spillare... è il termine che descrive l'azione seguente  :

- prendere un bichciere da birra
- posizionarlo sotto il coso che eroga birra (la spina..)
- erogare birra

Ma solo l'azione... normalmente al camerire gli chiedi di portarti una birra non di spillarla.
A volte si sente "spillami una birra" ma fa ridere! In 5 anni da cameriera nessuno me l'ha mai detto heehhe

tutto comunque deriva dal vino (che buono!) perchè spillare è il verbo che si usa per erogare vino dalle botti tramite la spina.
Essendo a volte i vini molto "delicati"... la spillatura avviene molto lentamente e in piccole quantità. Idem per la birra... se no trabocca di schiuma... (ora poi i fustini della birra non sono nemmeno più di legno).

Spillare viene anche usato per riferirsi al sotrarre qualcosa... a esempio "spillare denaro" "spillargli il portafogli"
Ma sono termini molto molto moooolto rari.
In genere fai prima a dire " mi han rubato il portafogli!" seguito magari da varie imprecazioni cui è meglio tralasciare!


----------

